# lift problems



## twotone (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey there
I have a older Massey Ferguson 245 that i just rebuilt the hyd pump in. When i started it up after the rebuild, the lift now goes up when the selector is in the down position and goes down with the selector in the up position. It finally stays up and will not respond at all after a few minutes of operating. there were no hoses to hook up just put the pump back in put tractor halves together and replace the lift cover. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is wrong or what i can do to straighten this problem out? Thanks


----------



## chuckcnm (Aug 29, 2011)

do a web search on this guy, he was a very big help on my TO-35, he might beable to help you out.

[email protected]


----------



## ERNIEDURAN (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a question if u could please help have a mf-298 3pt stopped working was working fine checked the fluid was on the mark -puzzuled-thank you?


----------



## terry3hester (Jan 23, 2015)

Mahindra 6025 tractor lift will not lower.


----------

